# Morning tree rats



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Just recently the power company came through a property I hunt to lay new power lines. I went out last week with my nephew to check out the damage and scout things out a bit. Walking down the cut I probably saw 6 or 7 squirrels cutting back and forth. We both knew we needed to get back out here and set up on em. So with both having Christmas Eve off work, what better time. Had a 22 and a the shotgun but the 22 won out and we sat taking turns as squirrels came in. Ended the day with 5 between us. Was surprised with a split of 4 fox and one grey. Nice way to spend the morning.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice job ! Squirrel, gravy n biscuits on Christmas morning ?
Hope to bag a few more myself soon !
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Momma wanted goetta, fried tatters and over easy eggs Christmas morning so the squirrel gravy will have to wait. Do have a good pot pie recipe that might happen soon though. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

DLarrick said:


> Do have a good pot pie recipe that might happen soon though


Cant beat a good pot pie, love em and they freeze well too.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

There is nothing more fun than squirrel hunting with a friend and taking turns killing a few of them. Congrats on an awesome morning!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

G-Patt said:


> There is nothing more fun than squirrel hunting with a friend and taking turns


 Late season is my favorite time for a float trip, a shotgun in the front of the canoe and trade places with your partner after two shots.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------

